# 96 hardbody error code 0102 Mass Airflow Sensor MAS



## blennt (Jun 26, 2011)

I have a 96 hardbody with the 2.4, it has 250,000 and has run great...until today. Drove to work this morning, cool outside, about 15 miles, everything great. Went to lunch outside temp was in the mid 80's driving less than a mile and it started sputtering. After work on the drive home (still about 85) it would start sputtering above what i would guess to be 2500RPM (no tach, but 50MPH in 5th gear), but would idle fine, even with no load (clutch pushed in) it would sputter very rhythmically and not reach high rpms. It spit out error code 0102 when I made it home. Did some looking around, pulled the MAS blew it out with low pressure air, checked vacuum lines, went for a test drive, same problem, same code. Checked the fuel filter good flow, fuel pump just under 40psi. Now late evening and cool outside, went for another test drive. It had very good power and acceleration....until it warmed up, then the same problem, would not rev. My next step is to get MAS cleaner. I am assuming I need a new MAS, but I really do not want to dump the money on it. That said the only reason I am hesitating is that the problem went away when the motor was cool. Is this a common symptom for a bad MAS or is there something else I should try. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I wouldn't say it's "common" on the KA24DE, but it occurs now and then. I believe you can't get the MAS (or "hot wire modulator") anymore from Nissan. It comes as part of the upper throttle body. It's also not cheap!


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

You can find MAFs on online autoparts stores but they are insanely expensive. Search some local salvage yards.

In open loop mode (engine cold), the ECU uses a preprogrammed fuel curve to feed the engine. Once warm, the ECU uses the input from other sensors (like the O2) to adjust the fuel. The symptom you describe does fit a bad MAF.


----------



## blennt (Jun 26, 2011)

So i cleaned the MAF and no difference ran great when cold, once warm it would start to pulse again. It threw another MAF code. So seems like the answer. Anthing else I should check before replacing it? Also I saw some new MAF's on ebay for about 1/5 what the local parts stores want, when something seems too good to be true.....


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

I would be wary as well. I've heard about a lot of people buy defective parts that way. Since there's no return, you're stuck. If you go that route, make sure the seller offers a money back guarantee, and warranty and triple check their feedback.

I had a similar issue with my 86.5 Z24i. Couldn't find a MAF *anywhere*!! I scoured the local salvage yards and couldn't find a matching one. You engine is a bit more "common" so you might have better luck there.

I ended up buying an entire TB with injectors and MAF. MAF didn't fix it. Scouted around and found a local place that actually rebuilds them. For those stores that require a core charge, they likely send those core to same place. Still didn't work. Turns out it was a wiring issue in a large bundle in the engine compartment that fed power (or in my case, didn't) to one of the injectors. However, I wasn't getting any MAF codes.


----------



## Purerider (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm having a nearly identical problem with my truck! Keep us posted on what you find.

Do you think it possible that it's another sensor like Coolant temp or 02 that is throwing it off?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Nissan changed the maf in 1/96... so get a birth date of your truck.. might also ask for the gskt(if replacing the top half), you'll probably need it...


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

Purerider said:


> I'm having a nearly identical problem with my truck! Keep us posted on what you find.
> 
> Do you think it possible that it's another sensor like Coolant temp or 02 that is throwing it off?


Depends. What codes are you getting?


----------



## Purerider (Jun 29, 2011)

don't mean to hijack this thread, but my check engine light hasn't been coming on, should I still check the codes?


----------



## blennt (Jun 26, 2011)

So back again. Got the ebay MAS and it fixed the problem, but the idle got rough (pulsing or surging). When I unplug the sensor the idle flattens out, but I experence the same problem under power. Did I get a bad MAS or is there something else to check first. No check engine light coming on.


----------

